
New NASA Emdrive paper shows force of 1.2 millinewtons per kilowatt - lisper
http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/11/new-nasa-emdrive-paper-shows-force-of.html
======
wtfishackernews
dupe of a dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12897826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12897826)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12883616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12883616)

